# Gota brand new Ridgid 600 Threader



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I will when it's off backorder...... I thought about getting the 690 or 700 but couldn't justify the extra cost. all I do is service and 1.4" will be enough for doing Tankless installs.
I purchased the complete kit with the dies and the stability arm, also ordered a reamer and oiler too
Looking for a used TriStand now, preferably a 40A with the yoke clamp....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What about the nipple chuck, ever used one? Haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> What about the nipple chuck, ever used one? Haven't pulled the trigger on it yet.


That's for the big machines which I do not have or need at this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Watch you have to cut and thread some 1 1/2" pipe right after you get your machine, then you'll be wishing you bought the Ridgid 700....


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Watch you have to cut and thread some 1 1/2" pipe right after you get your machine, then you'll be wishing you bought the Ridgid 700....


That would be my luck..... nah, I'll just get it threaded at Home Depot.:laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbergeek said:


> all I do is service and 1.4" will be enough for doing Tankless installs.


What kind of pipe is 1.4"? black iron or what? I've never heard of that size..


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry about that
:laughing:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What kind of pipe is 1.4"? black iron or what? I've never heard of that size..


Black Malleable Iron. Pipe Size 1-1/4" :thumbup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Oooh. Gotcha. I figured but then I thought hell, maybe there is that size.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

In Canada probably........


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Also, I put in a bid for a Ridgid 40A Tristand on Ebay for $125. I'm the only bidder with one day to go.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I need to jump on the bandwagon and stop hand threading.need to save my money


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

For small jobs northern tools sells a machine that will thread up to 1 1/2 self oiler and universal die around 600.00. It also just weighs 60 lbs. I have the big one that threads from 1/2 to 4 in and although I don't like off brand stuff it performs well no bells and whistles and no reverse.


----------

